# Topix- Peppermint Oil, Fiber Can Treat IBS



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

Nov. 13, 2008 -- Largely overlooked, older remedies like peppermint oil and fiber are effective treatments for irritable bowel syndrome , a review of the research shows.

View the full article


----------

